# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ابزارهای گزارشگیری در VB6 >  چاپ كارت دانش آموزي با اكتيو ريپورت

## maryamb

با سلام خدمت اساتيد محترم.
من يه نمونه برنامه گذاشتم كه دو تا مشكل داره . اگه كسي بتونه اين دو تا اشكال رو بر طرف كنه ممنون مي شم.
اول اينكه براي چاپ كارت دانش آموزي ، عكس دانش آموز ها رو تكراري مياره. يعني عكس دانش آموز اول رو براي همه مي زنه
دوم اينكه مي خوام تو هر سطر دو تا كارت باشه .يعني صفحه ي گزارش من دو ستون داشته باشه نه يه ستون.
مي شه به نمونه برنامه نگاه كنيد و مشكلش رو برطرف كنيد.خيلي ممنون
(اگه تو نمونه برنامه مسير عكس تو پايگاه درست نبود مي بخشيد ، چون يه ذره سريع درستش كردم.اگه خواستيد خودتون يه مسير براي عكس كپي كنيد )

----------


## hrj1981

براي مشكل اول خط زير را در ديتيل گزارش بنويس.
Image1.Picture = LoadPicture(dc1.Recordset.Fields("image"))

----------


## maryamb

دوست عزيز من هم دقيقا همين كار رو كردم !!!

----------


## Mbt925

پروژه مشکل داره.

----------


## hrj1981

اين برنامه اصلاحي
در بعضي از قسمتهاي كوچك گزارش اگر كمي دقت نماييد حتما برنامه شما بهتر مي شود.

----------


## maryamb

ببخشید این که همون مشکل رو دوباره داره ؟؟؟ :ناراحت: 



> پروژه مشکل داره.


مشکل پروژه فقط در قسمت مسیر عکس هست که من عکس ها رو هم تو پوشه گذاشتم . اگه می شه مسیر رو تو دیتا بیس کپی کنین.ا.ونوقت اجرا می شه.
تروخدا کمک کنین
اصلا فرض کنین نمونه پروژه ای در کار نیست . من می خوام موقع چاپ کارت دانش آموزی ، عکس هاشون هم نشون داده بشه .
مثلا تو یه صفحه که 3 تا کارت جا می گیره . سه تا عکس مختلف هم دیده بشه از سه دانش آموز مختلف .
ولی فقط عکس اولی رو نشون می ده.باید چه کدی بنویسم ؟
کدی که خودم استفاده کردم اینه : 
Image1.Picture = LoadPicture(dc1.Recordset.Fields("image"))

----------


## maryamb

چرا کسی جواب نمی ده ؟
باور کنین وقت کم دارم چند روز دیگه باید تحویل بدم هنوز کلی ازش مونده.
می دونم تو این سایت برنامه نویس های حرفه ای هستن که می تونن مشکل منو 5 دقیقه ای حل کنن . ولی نمی دونم چرا کم لطفی می کنن.

----------


## hrj1981

اين نمونه را نگاه كنيد

----------


## maryamb

واقعا ممنونم.
حالا نمي دونيد چطوري تو هر صفحه عوض 4 كارت ، 8 كارت چاپ بشه ؟
يعني تو دو رديف ؟؟

----------


## hrj1981

تو اكتيو ريپورت ما يه چيز بلد نبوديم شما انگشت گذاشتيد روي اون

----------


## moj_vb

راه را پیدا کردید

----------


## maryamb

بله.
براي نمايش عكس كه كد دوستان جواب داد.
براي دو ستونه كردن گزارش هم بعد از كليك در قسمت ديتيل ،سمت راست(properties) گزينه ي column را برابر عدد 2 قرار ميديم.

----------

